# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Nos Autres Rubriques > [Jeux Indépendants] Inside a Star-filled Sky, le Moi dans le Surmoi dans le Moi dans...

## Narushima

Jason Rohrer, hippie notoire connu pour avoir créé des jeux/expériences comme Passage et Sleep is Death, entre autres, nous propose désormais Inside a Star-filled Sky.

Pour la description, accrochez-vous parce que moi-même je ne suis pas sûr d'avoir tout pigé :
vous êtes une créature, générée aléatoirement. OK.
Vous pouvez viser et tirer avec la souris et vous déplacer avec les touches du clavier. OK.
Vous éliminez des ennemis, ramassez des bonus qui n'ont pas l'air de prendre effet, prenez un « escalier » qui va vers le haut et là, vous êtes devenu la créature dans laquelle vous étiez, avec les bonus que vous avez collectés à l'intérieur de ce qui est devenu vous. Euh, OK...
Puis vous pouvez aussi rentrer dans des ennemis ou des bonus pour changer ce qu'il y a à l'intérieur pour changer ce qu'ils sont à l'extérieur, en fonction de ce que vous avez pris à l'intérieur, alors que si vous remontez d'un niveau alors que le... Les... Comprends plus.

L'aléatoire joue une part très importante dans le jeu. En effet vous-même, mais également les ennemis et la musique sont générés au fur et à mesure que vous avancez dans le jeu et en fonction de la situation.

Pour finir, le prix du jeu, vu qu'il n'est pas gratuit. Sachez qu'il vous en coûtera un minimum de 1,75 dollars États-Uniens, plus ce que bon vous semble, et ce pour une période limitée. Le jeu est disponible pour Windows, Mac et Linux, et le code source est également téléchargeable.
Alors si le concept vous botte, c'est le moment ou jamais.

Voir la news (4 images, 0 vidéo )

----------


## Tyler Durden

Très intéressant ! Merci pour l'info !

----------


## zwzsg

> Vous pouvez viser et tirer avec la souris et vous déplacer avec les touches du clavier.


Cool, j'aime biens les jeux comme ça.


Mais je demande si pour ce jeu là, le gameplay est vraiment intéressant au delà du gimmick.

----------


## Narushima

Et ben on se laisse prendre au jeu, quand même. Il y a plusieurs trucs qui rendent le jeu plus intéressants.
Si tu croises un ennemi trop balèze, hop, tu te "téléportes" en lui, tu choppes ses plus gros bonus, tu remontes, et paf, il a plus ces bonus-là.
Après, pour choper des bonus plus balèzes, tu vas dans un bonus, tu en ramasses un intéressant, tu remontes, et paf à nouveau, le bonus a été changé en fonction de ce que tu as pris dedans, mais cela augmente le niveau de difficulté.

C'est quelque peu perturbant à mettre en pratique, mais le côté aléatoire et l'aspect graphique fait qu'on le relance souvent, "juste pour tester un truc" et voir jusqu'où on peut aller.
Ou pour voir à quoi ressemble les trucs dans lesquels on évolue :

----------


## Cocolastyco

hum... When I look the sky, I can see Uranus.
Désolé  ::):

----------


## Narushima

Pour info, l'opération "payez ce que vous voulez" est terminé, le jeu coûte désormais 12 dollars.

----------


## Dark Fread

> Ou pour voir à quoi ressemble les trucs dans lesquels on évolue :


Des niveaux en taches de Rorschach, balèze ! 
Alors pour le premier je vois un pénis, le deuxième un pénis, le troisième un pénis et le quatrième une... Ah non, un pénis. Qu'est-ce que vous en pensez, docteur ?

----------


## Narushima

Que vous devriez voir un gynécologue.

----------


## Narushima

Nouvelle mise à jour, un peu mystérieuse celle-là.
Le jeu est maintenant plus ou moins multijoueur. En effet tout le monde explore un seul et même "arbre" (contenant plus de deux milliards de "couches") et peut placer son petit drapeau ici ou là.
Le mien flotte déjà fièrement sur quelques niveaux de façon permanente :

----------


## b0b0

Aucun lien ne marche.

---------- Post ajouté à 09h46 ----------

Sur le forum.

----------


## Narushima

J'étais pourtant certain de l'avoir édité la première fois...
Enfin bref, maintenant ça marche.

----------


## lecornalien

J'ai beaucoup ri en lisent la news, merci.

Le jeu a l'air d'avoir du potentiel.

(ps: désolé pour le commentaire en retard)

----------

